# Ferry tickets up for grabs.



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I have a return ticket from Dover to Calais for the RV and two people which we now won't be using, You can change it to another time at a cost of £10 per sailing. Person and vehicle are free to change.
If you add more passengers or change to a more expensive sailing time that will also increase the cost.
Dover to Dunkirk Ship: D Class Vessel 
Departing: Sun 07/09/2014 20:00 Arriving: Sun 07/09/2014 23:00 
2 Adults, 1 Motorhome Large 
Dunkirk to Dover Ship: D Class Vessel 
Departing: Sat 27/09/2014 20:00 Arriving: Sat 27/09/2014 21:00 
2 Adults, 1 Motorhome Large

It must be used by Dec. 18th this year, that includes the return sailing.

Anyone want to make an offer?

Ian


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## gholt417 (Jan 30, 2010)

I cant take them but just thought to say thanks to you for offering them.

Its people like you that put the community spirit into this forum.

Graham


----------



## Rodav (Jul 21, 2012)

Ian you have a PM
regards
Dave


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Have these gone yet?


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Is it an auction ?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Sorry guys sold for £30.00

Ian


----------

